# Tour of Borrego, Saturday March 16th, 2013



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Road rides of 22, 40, 62 and 80 miles with great desert scenery, no stop lights and a good chance to see the spring wild flowers in bloom. Mostly flat terrain. View the amazing metal sculptures throughout the valley. We feel this is the finest desert road ride to be found anywhere.
Based out of the Borrego Springs High School. A portion of the proceeds go to benefit the Borrego Springs High School Athletic Department.
Fee includes well stocked rest stops, colorful event T and world famous Julian Pie and ice cream served after the ride.
Details here: HOME


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks, I'll see if I can drum up some interest with my riding buddies.


----------

